# Lascivious



## manda (May 27, 2004)

if i were to shake off the moon
with a kick from the last sin
i wonder how she'd caress and effect him again
without mistrust or wanton lust;
would her measures of happiness
ride on the backs of his minutes
or feast upon a soiled minion of other names before it;
to mistemper and feed her shadowed fables
within the mind
of swallowed
discomfort and salicity...

oh begone hankering hour.


----------



## motcon (May 27, 2004)

i've read this on and off for the last two hours. each time i do see something different. just as in a photograph, a good one should tug at our soul to visit it time and again, seeing something differently and/or some of the same more deeply than the previous visit.

i've yet to be able to summarize my thoughts on this piece. i like that. 

perhaps all i can give you is silence and all i can tell you is that it moves. every time.


----------



## manda (May 28, 2004)

Thank you Will.


----------

